# Considering a dog



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone got any words of wisdom?

Young family with 2 kids of 2 and 5 and i really want a dog. Mrs isn't as keen but i think shell come round.

Not entirely sure on costs associated with ownership or if there is something particular i should consider

thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Can you put in the time required for a dog? I.e. Proper walks and excerise, training etc

Also will the dog have company during the day?

If the answer is anything but yes to all of the above then I'd say it's not fair on the dog


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> Can you put in the time required for a dog? I.e. Proper walks and excerise, training etc
> 
> Also will you be leaving the dog all day when you're out at work?
> 
> If the answer is anything but yes to all of the above then I'd say it's not fair on the dog


I'd say the answer to the second bit _should_ be "No" ??


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

cossiecol said:


> Can you put in the time required for a dog? I.e. Proper walks and excerise, training etc
> 
> Also will you be leaving the dog all day when you're out at work?
> 
> If the answer is anything but yes to all of the above then I'd say it's not fair on the dog


me and the wife although we do work have short days and she is part time. Exercise shouldnt be an issue as im pretty active anyway


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

I'd say listen toy your wife and forget the dog and concentrate on the kids while they young and review situation in about 5 years time.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I'd say the answer to the second bit _should_ be "No" ??


Well spotted! Not slept much


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

How often do you go on holiday? As you need to add kennel costs to a holiday unless you take the dog with you. 

Insurance is a must for any unforeseen events. Don't buy a dog on appearance, lots of people buy springers and sprockers as they are lovely dogs but need to be entertained and exercise. Maybe go to a kennel/rehoming facility and walk a few dogs. 

I have always had mutts and have not had to take them to the vets for much other than jabs


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I was nagged for a dog from the kids being a young age, I held out until they were old enough to take responsibility and walk one.

We did a lot of research and decided on a miniature Schnauzer, main reasons being size, they don't moult, very intelligent, and a good family pet.

We bought him 9 years ago when the kids were 11 and 10, from the start they walked him (together) around our estate and to date they still take it in turns to walk him when they are home from Uni etc.

He is never left alone for more than a couple of hours and if our circumstances were different and it meant leaving him home alone we would never have got him, my father in law has him during the day (he takes him running twice a week and walking the other 3 days).

He's part of the family and still has a good 5-6 years life yet, would I have another once he's gone? no, not now the kids are older. Would I do it again? absolutely he's been a joy and added value to the family.


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

Having a dog is a big responsibility. As has been said above who will be about during the day? Who's going to walk it 3 or 4 times a day, even in the rain! Who will look after it when you go away? Do you go away spur of the moment? Can you afford the vet fees? Do you like a nice lawn? (*****es kill grass) I follow mine around with the watering can lol.

All sounds negative I know but they are serious things to consider.

I wouldn't be without a dog as they are part of my life.

The rewards are total unconditional love, cuddles n smelly breath in the morning, you have a good excuse for exercise ( I walk about 14+ miles a week ) you never have an empty house, better than any house alarm, lots of fun playing about etc.

Do your homework on the different breed characteristics as they vary enormously. If you don't want to walk miles n miles don't get any of the gun dogs, if you don't want a tail clearing your coffee table several times an hour go for a smaller dod.

Here is my baby, her name is Molly and I've had her 12 years. I've always had stafies, wouldn't have any other breed but they are full on lol. I love her to bits. I have family that will look after her at a moments notice so I'm lucky. She is also never left alone for more than a couple of hours max.

Molly


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

The question is always: "what can you offer the dog"


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

It has to be a family decision with everyone on board - if your wife's not keen, I don't think it's a good idea I'm afraid


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Caledoniandream said:


> The question is always: "what can you offer the dog"


Absolutely spot on.:thumb:

Dogs need to be let out and walked or at least given the chance to exercise every day, rain or shine. That suits us as ours can sit in the car when we are at work and go from place to place, then you let him out when the opportunity allows.

They can be a bit pricey to run if you go for the more closely bred versions. These also seem to live shorter lives.

There is also a child safety factor to bear in mind, too.

Keeping a car or kitchen clean if you have a dog can be a challenge if yours enjoys doing this:


----------

